# We have a war right here at home...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

All we hear in the news is about terrorist/immigrants. Why, because it incites anger and fear. That equals money and power for the government. Now let's take a look at where the real war is...Drugs. 47,000 people died from drug overdoes last year. Where's that being covered? Should we be paying more attention to this? 
Drug Overdose Deaths Hit 'Alarming' New Record in U.S., CDC Says - NBC News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marking it legal won't fix it either. Taking dealers out will we been playing games way to long. Caught dealing the stuff charge is murder. Sentence death.
But wait drugs are cool it's all good light up fire up shoot some more, snort it up. Not hurting anyone.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

And your point? They wanted to take these drugs. They knew the risks. I say good riddence. Just another instance of Darwin's theory on only the fittest survive


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Drug smuggling and usage are huge problems. The war on drugs is an abysmal failure if you look at how much is spent on enforcement and incarceration vs more and cheaper drugs on the street. We are not going to have the stomach for zero tolerance which is execute anyone found with illegal drugs and legalization has its problems. If someone has a great solution, let's hear it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> And your point? They wanted to take these drugs. They knew the risks. I say good riddence. Just another instance of Darwin's theory on only the fittest survive


I think many people probably have this point of view...until one of those 47,000 are a loved one. Or they dealt with someone with an addiction in their life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real war? The "War on Drugs" has been ongoing for decades, now. What has it created? A very large agency that sidesteps the constitution and has not stopped the demand for drugs.
Moreover, a little reading will prove that the government is in on the drugs. It isn't a question of drugs being imported but who imports them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I think many people probably have this point of view...until one of those 47,000 are a loved one. Or they dealt with someone with an addiction in their life.


Has already happened. More than once.

People have been abusing drugs forever. Even in the beginning of our nation's history, opiates were being used. This isn't something one finds in the history books, however.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The 'war on drugs' is a farce. No one at the national level is interested in stopping the inflow of drugs to the US, it's all just talk. The large dealers are protected, only the small street sellers take an occasional bust for PR purposes.

Think about it. Somebody is laundering the billions of dollars coming in, who can do that? The banks, that's who. The countries in South America owe the banks hundreds of billions of dollars. How are they going to repay, by selling us straw baskets?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> I think many people probably have this point of view...until one of those 47,000 are a loved one. Or they dealt with someone with an addiction in their life.


Sorry Mish but I don't subscribe to that line of thought. this is a free country. everyone is free to make their own choices in this world. some are good some are bad, but it's their choice. Had a partner wouldn't go get a pap smear. Her choice. We buried her almost 20 years ago. She was just 46.

As far as legalizing drugs, I say give all the addicts all they want.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I thing we need to look at , the war that is going on now with isis . Like in the other post the war on drugs is of the past , we can.t do anything about it . We need to keep a eye out here in our country for the war that is going on now with isis . That's just my 2 cents .


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

From what I understand the largest profits are going to black ops government controlled agencies who use the money to fund other black op stuff like militant groups overseas that are supposed to overthrow evil governments whom don't want to use the US dollar as their oil buying currency. . So of course the controlling group owned media isn't talking about it - or the 10s of 1000s of drug related deaths from "legal" pharma sources either. Or the black on black crime related to it.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

In the Bible God promised that he would never present us with anything greater than our ability to resist.
However, drugs like heroin, crack, and cocaine were not created by God, they are products of man, and not subject to this promise.

Logically it would seem the thing to do is stop spending billions of dollars on a drug war we are losing, and focus those resources on dealing with drug addiction as the medical sickness that it is (mebbe the CDC should be studying this instead of gun control). Legalizing them would crush the cartels financially and bring this problem out into the light of day.

However, having spent a significant amount of my life around these substances I cannot endorse this idea. Until you have been in that world you have no inkling of the power of drug addiction. It's stronger than man, stronger than God. Opiates and cocaine are controlled substances for damned good reasons: because they are evil on a scale unparalleled. There is no man, woman, or child on this planet who could not become addicted to opiates. They are immensely pleasurable, and fantastically powerful. 

See the thing about drugs is that they shortcut your entire life's focus. Here's how it works: each of us go out every day and work to achieve things in life like love, home, pleasure, family, etc. But with drugs you can achieve all of that without the hassle. Why work at all of that other stuff when all it takes to make your body happy is another balloon, or a few lines of coke. Who needs all that other stuff when you have crystal meth?

Another component of addiction is that eventually it warps your perspective. Drugs become your basis for comparison. Lemme see if I can explain it; imagine that you could be left alone to do ANYTHING you wanted. Most people would choose sex or love or power--that is their reference datum. But a drug addict measures the world in terms of drugs. For them the entire world, everything that matters to them, is measured in terms of their next fix. Drugs ruin your entire value-set. Everything else is secondary.



My suggestion? Legalize pot.
How does that do anything? MJ is 60% of the cartels' income. Take that away and you would cripple them financially. Once that was done you could send the Girlscouts down to Columbia to clean up the cartels. No longer would these villains own entire nations as they do now. Sure, they might own a politico or two, but nowhere near the power they currently wield. To win this war we have to first eliminate our biggest opponent to progress: the drug cartels. Only then can we hope to make any progress in this war.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> In the Bible God promised that he would never present us with anything greater than our ability to resist.
> However, drugs like heroin, crack, and cocaine were not created by God, they are products of man, and not subject to this promise.
> 
> Logically it would seem the thing to do is stop spending billions of dollars on a drug war we are losing, and focus those resources on dealing with drug addiction as the medical sickness that it is (mebbe the CDC should be studying this instead of gun control). Legalizing them would crush the cartels financially and bring this problem out into the light of day.
> ...


Think the legalization of killer weed is a great plan Sir. Mainly for the reasons you mentioned. Smart thinking.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph, you are misrepresenting what God said and, at the same time, declaring man-made products to be outside His power and authority. You are using 1 Corinthians chapter 10. Read it to understand what is being said and to whom it was said.

1 Corinthians 10 ESV

It was not stated for the entire human race but to those who follow Jesus. Furthermore, because God will not allow the followers of Jesus to be tempted beyond their ability to resist does not mean they will not give in to the temptations. Free will still stands.

This is why we are supposed to flee from evil and from temptation while endeavoring to get closer to our Savior while putting on the whole armor of God.

Ephesians 6 ESV

Why is the whole armor of God so important? Because it is not the drug that is the ultimate problem:

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ephesians+6:12-13&version=ESV

Thanks for the opportunity to clarify this!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The 'war on drugs' is a farce. No one at the national level is interested in stopping the inflow of drugs to the US, it's all just talk. The large dealers are protected, only the small street sellers take an occasional bust for PR purposes.
> 
> Think about it. Somebody is laundering the billions of dollars coming in, who can do that? The banks, that's who. The countries in South America owe the banks hundreds of billions of dollars. How are they going to repay, by selling us straw baskets?


Well damn ... I like your 30 y/o Miami Vice quote, sir!

To address the topic, it's exactly where TPTB want it to be. Drug use/abuse is just a sad fact of life. Next.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No war on drugs has ever been fought. It is a scam to much money in it for anyone to really do much about it. Simple deal it die on the spot.
Import it your just as guilty .Make it same fate . Will thin the herd down real fast.
Dum ass now want to decimalize heroin.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> No war on drugs has ever been fought. It is a scam to much money in it for anyone to really do much about it. Simple deal it die on the spot.
> Import it your just as guilty .Make it same fate . Will thin the herd down real fast.
> Dum ass now want to decimalize heroin.


There certainly is a war on drugs, that I can attest to, having fought on both sides of the conflict. Worse yet, the war persists because of the machinations on both sides. There are millions of people employed by this war, on both sides, and they do not wish to become unemployed. It is a booming industry.

Denton is correct, I did indeed stretch the translation of that passage to suit my argument. Whatdya expect from a guy named Ralph Rotten?

And Smitty is correct that legalizing heroin would be a profoundly bad idea. The things I have seen junkies do...

On the lighter side, even President Obama [boo hiss! Okay get it outta yer system] says that weed ain't no worse than booze.
Personally I think booze is a far greater demon than pot, any day. In 6 years wearing a badge I never had to wrassle with a stoner, but I fought with hundreds of drunks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's really sad around this region and it is a dirty little secret not talked about! Heroin, Meth and a few other drugs are out of control! Shared needles are causing an HIV and
hepatitis outbreak close by and now they have a shared needle program! Break-ins and theft are increasing to support their habits. A cat and mouse game has been going on
and that is any metal in particular road signs are being stolen then replaced to be stolen again and again. I know a Louisville metro policeman and he just shakes his head when telling me
how bad it has become! I leave work and go out of my way because of the area I drive a somewhat deserted side street to get to the hi-way and that side street has become a toxic dumping ground
for meth making leftovers. If this a cross section of society here in middle America I'm sure it's pretty similar in a lot of other places!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> And Smitty is correct that legalizing heroin would be a profoundly bad idea. The things I have seen junkies do...
> 
> On the lighter side, even President Obama [boo hiss! Okay get it outta yer system] says that weed ain't no worse than booze.
> Personally I think booze is a far greater demon than pot, any day. In 6 years wearing a badge I never had to wrassle with a stoner, but I fought with hundreds of drunks.


I think so too, legalizing heroin, coke, meth, ect is profoundly stupid. I also agree that pot is no worse than alcohol. Actually I think alcohol is worse. More people die from alcoholism, alcohol poisoning, and drunk driving than pot use. And, I have never seen an angry high person. Seen lots of angry drunks though. The war on drugs may be legit on local levels, but not at the federal level. If it really were serious to the feds, they would do a lot more. I've made this statement in another thread, but, there's lots of land in west Texas for cheap cheap cheap. Less than $1,000 per acre. One big reason for the low price, is the amount of illegals and drugs being moved through that land. Nobody (non law enforcement citizens) wants to deal with that crap. The ones who would be willing to handle these situations can't, because the manner in which most would want to handle it, is illegal. Not only that, but the cartels will cross the border to kill anyone disrupting their business. They already do it to a degree, as well as shoot across the border, from Mexico, killing Americans on our soil.

Suspect arrested in case of American killed on border lake while riding Jet Ski in 2010 | Fox News

If I had it my way, legalize pot, allow it to be grown in the US like a normal business. Tax it. Mandatory drug testing for welfare as well as an overhaul on the welfare requirements (make it difficult to receive). Carpet the SW states with Guardsmen and Border Patrol within 50 miles of the border. Let this go on for a year or so, wait for cartel funds to dry up a bit. Then, let the Mexican government know what the plan is. We're legalizing pot, sealing out borders, every boat coming into port will be scoured, every plane will be scoured at airports (have the TSA do something that's actually productive), our military and LE will be carpeted throughout the SW, and we will take care of the cartels if you don't. I believe we have justification for actions against the cartels beyond our border, not just the ones in the US. Stage military units, ready to go, along the border. By the way, recon would have already been underway long before this goes down. If it takes bullying the Mexicans to make them handle it, or at least make it a joint effort, then so be it. They, as well as the US government have allowed it to get to this point. Maybe that won't work, maybe I'm overlooking something.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I think many people probably have this point of view...until one of those 47,000 are a loved one. Or they dealt with someone with an addiction in their life.


If you would look more into it you would probably see most of the drug deaths aren't junkies on the street but everyday people addicted to prescription drugs. The real story isn't the drugs but instead the alarming speed and freedom of doctors to hand them out to people.

As for loved ones and addiction I went through that about a year ago with my brother. He is an alcoholic and almost died from it on a few occasions. Our family did everything we could to help him and he wouldn't accept the help. It tore our family apart and it killed me to see how it affected my elderly parents. We did everything we could to help him and it finally got to a point that we couldn't do anymore and I was ready to let him die. Fortunately he hit rock bottom and ended up in the hospital in a coma. He's doing much better now but there is always the possibility of relapse. My point is I did get to the point of saying good riddance to him because we exhausted every resource we could give him and he still wouldn't take it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> If you would look more into it you would probably see most of the drug deaths aren't junkies on the street but everyday people addicted to prescription drugs. The real story isn't the drugs but instead the alarming speed and freedom of doctors to hand them out to people.
> 
> As for loved ones and addiction I went through that about a year ago with my brother. He is an alcoholic and almost died from it on a few occasions. Our family did everything we could to help him and he wouldn't accept the help. It tore our family apart and it killed me to see how it affected my elderly parents. We did everything we could to help him and it finally got to a point that we couldn't do anymore and I was ready to let him die. Fortunately he hit rock bottom and ended up in the hospital in a coma. He's doing much better now but there is always the possibility of relapse. My point is I did get to the point of saying good riddance to him because we exhausted every resource we could give him and he still wouldn't take it.


I've had my own run in with a friend that had an addiction. The range of emotions are heartbreaking. I can only imagine what your family has gone through. I hope that your brother finds his way. <hugs>


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish I lost my sister to drugs in directly she was killed by drug dealer . He never paid witness protect BS. I may still find him some.
LE the courts all know I am looking . they have threaten me , it has done them no good. Almost got him once.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Denton said:


> Has already happened. More than once.
> 
> People have been abusing drugs forever. Even in the beginning of our nation's history, opiates were being used. This isn't something one finds in the history books, however.


Yeah ... and frankly it's not really even a matter of "abuse" but rather a question of freedom. I for one have no desire to shoot heroine or snort coke for instance, but no one, especially any government, has a right to tell me, a grown man, what I can and cannot do with my own body. We are not slaves, we are not owned by anyone, and no one has a right to literally own our bodies. Besides, on a practical level, the "War on Drugs" is really about making more criminal, corrupt corporations even richer than they already are. Ask yourself how many of those prisons full of non violent drug offenders are owned by private corporations who are literally paid for every body that is incarcerated. The more bodies; the more money ... a bit evil.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

War on drugs? Never happened....they are a means to an end, utilized by those with an agenda. You should know that certain segments of our gov and society utilize the drug trade.... as a barter and a means of control.

Remember?....just ask Oliver North.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the terrible truth. Drugs, like everything, are a personal choice. We have the freedom to make these choices, and that is the very meaning of freedom. 

I rejoice in freedom of choice, and feel sorrow for those who make bad choices - including myself.

The problem isn't that the drugs are present, but that people choose to use them.

Mish, I love you dearly; you know that. I feel your pain. I have cried over the loss of friends who made bad choices, just as you have. 

What is the answer to this? You are, my love. You and your husband are parents for beautiful children. Teach them well. Love them and teach them. You must love them and you must teach them. If you teach them with love, the message will have meaning and they will learn.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What many fail to realize is that there is a huge black market for prescription drugs. These drugs are just as addictive as their illegal opiate counterparts. Vicodin, Hydrocodon, Oxycontin, etc. I've seen alotta folks get hopelessly addicted to that crap. If or when the supply gets cut out, they go through withdrawal. Severely. Like they would cap your ass for a pill...

Ralph Rotten is right. Legalized drugs would be a terrible thing for this country. I too have seen the effects they can have on close friends and family. I pray none of you ever have to. It's truly sad. I don't care about pot. I also agree with Ralph that it's probably worse than alchohol. It also has scientifically proven medical benefits. I personally don't like to use the stuff because it just makes me hungry and tired, not to mention it could cost me my job. But I don't have any issues with others using it in a responsible manner. Legalize the stuff. Take the money from Mexican cartels.

On a lighter note:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Ralph Rotten is right.
> View attachment 14007


He has his moments of brilliance, doesn't he?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> He has his moments of brilliance, doesn't he?


The dinosaur or Ralph?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> The dinosaur or Ralph?!


LOL!

Both.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Being a severe addict, I can tell you, y'all have no IDEA. 
I guess I should say ex addict, been so long, I lost count, over twelve years.....
Meth is cheap and easy. Heroine is cheaper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Being a severe addict, I can tell you, y'all have no IDEA.
> I guess I should say ex addict, been so long, I lost count, over twelve years.....
> Meth is cheap and easy. Heroine is cheaper.


Deebs!

Brother, you don't come around often enough!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Being a severe addict, I can tell you, y'all have no IDEA.
> I guess I should say ex addict, been so long, I lost count, over twelve years.....
> Meth is cheap and easy. Heroine is cheaper.


Deebs,

I think I understand why you and other addicts still refer to yourselfs as an addict or an ex-addict.

But, I think what you have done over the past 12 + years is freakin' AWESOME! I'll continue to call you a damn fine Man...a Winner in my book. :77:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some might call Deebs a survivor. I call him a warrior.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


> All we hear in the news is about terrorist/immigrants. Why, because it incites anger and fear. That equals money and power for the government. Now let's take a look at where the real war is...Drugs. 47,000 people died from drug overdoes last year. Where's that being covered? Should we be paying more attention to this?
> Drug Overdose Deaths Hit 'Alarming' New Record in U.S., CDC Says - NBC News


So are you one of the ones that wants to decriminalize drugs? If we decriminalize drugs then more people will do drugs because it isn't illegal anymore. People should not make drugs but unfortunately there is a market and there is money to be made. This is sad. And I'm sorry but Mr. Barry just pardoned 95 people in prison for drug offenses. Now I might be soft on that if it was personal use. But the way things are going with decriminalization I only predict more overdoses.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Among other jobs, I have been a city jailer and I have been a state corrections officer at a medium security facility for substance related criminals.

The experience left this once Neocon disillusioned.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think sentences for crimes are too much. You could spend years locked up for nothing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't have an addictive personality....and I thank the good Lord. however, I have known talented people who lost their way, their lives, and some who found out that their safe haven is a prison cell... because of drug use. It starts out as recreational, but some allow it to totally consume their lives, and their families lives. It is sad and I mourn the lost lives of good people and their children who pay a dear price.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I don't have an addictive personality....and I thank the good Lord. however, I have known talented people who lost their way, their lives, and some who found out that their safe haven is a prison cell... because of drug use. It starts out as recreational, but some allow it to totally consume their lives, and their families lives. It is sad and I mourn the lost lives of good people and their children who pay a dear price.


I have an addictive personality. It is like fighting a monster within you. Were it not for my Lord and Savior, I would be dead.

I can tell you for an utmost fact - the government is not the answer to any of our problems.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

There was a rich kid in my school, a few years older than me, and he got addicted early. He was arrested at school one morning because he was coked out of his mind. Looked like he got hit in the face with a powdered donut. Last I heard, he got shot in the stomach a few years ago knocking on a not so upscale abode. If he could've stayed straight, he'd probably would've taken over the family business by now. No clue if he survived the gun shot.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> War on drugs? Never happened....


Since US Solider goes to Afghanistan the Drug Production increase.









The Problem in US is that Medical Treatment are expensive. Many People try to tread them self with Pain killers.
A friend of mine say that Painkiller cost in US less than nothing and the have heavy drugs inside.

Pain killer are an good start with an drug careerer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

And then you have this mess...
Ethan Couch of 'affluenza' fame missing from probation - CNN.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I was a kid, I had a friend. We were inseparable until junior high, when he took a different path. His was one of drug usage and sell, mine was the straight and narrow - to an extent. Even though we traveled different paths, he was my friend and I loved him

I remember being in basic training. We were in the field, and I was in line for mid day chow. It was raining. I remembered I had an unread letter from a girl in my pocket, and figured it was a good time to read the letter. Along with the rest of the ramble, she mentioned that *name withheld* died in a motorcycle accident. He was as high as a kite when he drove head long into a car.
The girl made it sound as if it were some scum who finally met his proper end, not knowing he was my friend. I am still very thankfully it was raining the day I read that letter as the raindrops hid my tears. He wasn't some scum; he was my friend. 

Choices are made, and we all live with them. We live with the choices we make and we live with the choices others make.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

User Name said:


> Since US Solider goes to Afghanistan the Drug Production increase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you the same one who is asking for someone to send you poppy seed?

I wish you were my neighbor. You wouldn't like the reason why.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mish said:


> And then you have this mess...
> Ethan Couch of 'affluenza' fame missing from probation - CNN.com


I remember that. I was so mad I could've spit nails. Pisses me off reading that article. But, it does show the hypocrisy of our courts. If a middle class or impoverished person did that, jail time no questions asked. Oh but throw a rich kid in the mix and there's a new set of laws and "punishments" set aside for them. He should've been locked up in juvie, then sent to state prison for a long damn time. Or drug behind the shed and shot.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> You wouldn't like the reason why.


You would eat the whole poppy seed production?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

As I said, I would oppose legalizing 'body drugs' like heroin, meth, crack...


However, I do not believe that incarceration is the optimum path. It is expensive (for taxpayers) and has minimal rehabilitational effect. In fact, a stint in state prison is really more like college for criminals. Do a nickle and you have the underworld equivalent of a bachelors. Modern prisons, though they try hard, do a poor job of rehabilitation. I do agree with the plan to cut prison population by diverting drug-only offenders to more appropriate venue. Trying to cure addiction with prison is like trying to fix a TV with a hammer; gratifying, but the TV is broke when you get done.

It's time to look at alternatives. What we are doing now is essentially subsidizing crime. Besides, it will open up more beds for violent offenders. I hate those guys more than any other type of criminal


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had several friends who met untimely deaths, and a brother too.

One went headlong into a bridge abutment at 100 MPH, they say he passed out from all the booze. 

Another they found with a needle in his arm, OD'd.

My brother drank himself to death, a substitution for pain killers, inoperable tumor on his spine, unabated pain from the waist down.

Doc's refused him painkillers, said he might become an addict, suffered for over a year.

I really thought he would have eaten a 9MM.

Affluenza boy should have been taken out and shot.

I knew a guy who did the same thing, killing four elderly woman "t" boning them, he was drunk also.

He got four life in prison sentences, to run consecutively, he was 19 at the time in 1963.

His problem was that the women he killed were mothers of the big city politicians.

As far as the drugs go, let the people have them, taxed.

They kill themselves, that was their problem.

Contraband dealers, execute them on the spot.

There will be a hell of a lot less robberies and break-ins done to buy drugs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> You would eat the whole poppy seed production?


No.

I would do unthinkable things to any dumbasses/smartasses who thought they were being clever.

You may have heard of my bidness;

Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pikes?

Bitch.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Marking it legal won't fix it either. Taking dealers out will we been playing games way to long. Caught dealing the stuff charge is murder. Sentence death.
> But wait drugs are cool it's all good light up fire up shoot some more, snort it up. Not hurting anyone.


Whoah! Ouch. It's not child molestation. No leniency for those who were at least careful about where the drugs ended up, if it's provable? I knew the risks, and if I felt like someone didn't, I told them to beat it. I get where your coming from, but still, that murder charge hits a little close to home.

And like Denton said, I have a 1913 U.S. yearbook, that lists Opium as a commodity, along with corn and wheat and porkbellies.

I have been in countries where you can get anything you want, sometimes from a store, and while heroin isn't usually legal, they turn a blind eye. And those countries are still... countries.

I get it, I really do. I saw nothing but bad from my experience, some of it horrifyingly bad, right there before my eyes. Our bad choices, we paid the price, and one child lost his father. That's what still gets to me, not his father, a lifelong friend, but the kid...

And I still wouldn't call for a death sentence.

Legalize weed, let people grow it at home, close the borders and shut down the hard drug trade, and step hard on anyone selling coke, meth, or heroin, but not someone who is making it for personal use, and prove that by catching them selling it or not.

You can't prevent it anyway.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It seems that every family has been hit by addiction in some way. Why don't we care to see things improved so other families don't have to go through the same pain? We just brush it off. 
Meanwhile, mass shootings get all the attention because of guns!! Anytime there is a gun story in the news that means someones going to be making money. You'll have a gun grab!!

A little bit of a reality check for 2015...
Drug overdoes 47,000
*Mass shootings 57*
Suicide 38259
Texting while Driving 5798
*Struck by Lightning 79*

You are more likely to be struck by lightening than be involved in a mass shooting.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

User Name said:


> You would eat the whole poppy seed production?


Come on, slip. This reply was hilarious!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

XMULE said:


> Come on, slip. This reply was hilarious!


I thought Slippy's response was even funnier!


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, that was good exchange. User Names smart ass post just came out of left field. I like Slippy. I have to admit to a desire to root for the underdog, though...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

XMULE said:


> Yeah, that was good exchange. User Names smart ass post just came out of left field. I like Slippy. I have to admit to a desire to root for the underdog, though...


My good friend, XMULE;

I'm with you on the underdog thing. We all wanted Rocky to beat Apollo. We all wanted the US Men's Hockey team to beat the Commie Bastards in '80. David V. Goliath, go Davey...

But to call User Name an underdog because he "intellectually challenged"...sometimes you have to call it like it is.

However, as a fellow member of the prepper forums, and a purveyor or peace amongst our ranks...I pledge to work with User Name to help him with his posts. Maybe one day, with the help of a united and dedicated PF membership, User Name can one day leave the safe confines of "underdog" status and play with the big dogs.

I am Slippy and I approve this message.:joyous:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> It seems that every family has been hit by addiction in some way. Why don't we care to see things improved so other families don't have to go through the same pain? We just brush it off.
> Meanwhile, mass shootings get all the attention because of guns!! Anytime there is a gun story in the news that means someones going to be making money. You'll have a gun grab!!
> 
> A little bit of a reality check for 2015...
> ...


Mish

I'm real sorry that these families are hurting, but most did nothing to divert these folks from the life style they were living. We had a drunk shoot and kill his son in Cold blood one friday night. Everybody felt sorry for the family. So did I until I took a real hard look at what this family did to help the situation. Nothing.

So do I feel sorry for the families. Not one bit.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Mish
> 
> I'm real sorry that these families are hurting, but most did nothing to divert these folks from the life style they were living. We had a drunk shoot and kill his son in Cold blood one friday night. Everybody felt sorry for the family. So did I until I took a real hard look at what this family did to help the situation. Nothing.
> 
> So do I feel sorry for the families. Not one bit.


Maybe I'm too compassionate, but, that's who I am. =)


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> It seems that every family has been hit by addiction in some way. Why don't we care to see things improved so other families don't have to go through the same pain? We just brush it off.
> Meanwhile, mass shootings get all the attention because of guns!! Anytime there is a gun story in the news that means someones going to be making money. You'll have a gun grab!!
> 
> A little bit of a reality check for 2015...
> ...


Only if your outside . lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad to say I think most families have been touched by alcoholism or drugs. I have seen my share unfortunately, both friends and family. You want to help them but at the end of the day they have to be willing to help themselves. In the end it was their choice and sometimes they can't or won't be helped. At that point, no matter how hard, you have to let go. Drug and alcohol abuse has been going on for centuries in one form or another and I don't think we will ever be rid of it completely. Make narcotics legal? Yea. That's a plan.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Make narcotics legal? Yea. That's a plan.


or change away from an capitalised system to what ever.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

User Name said:


> or change away from an capitalised system to what ever.


Doesn't compute. Can you expand on this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

XMULE said:


> Doesn't compute. Can you expand on this?


XMULE,

Come on Man! Of course he cannot expand on his post. The dude wants to get a paintball gun to protect himself for heaven's sake...do you think he has one credible coherent thought in his brain about Macro Economics?

EDIT;

Again, I'm sorry for my tone.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

The problems in the US come the capitalist system.
Here in Europe the employee are more Protected. You cant fire someone over night. And if you fire someone the got some Month there salary from the Company as a compensation.
There are many other things who help people to find quick a good job again. There are also social service who help the people a lot. (in theory) nobody have to sleep on the street. in the most case the people have some serious mental problems.

Maybe in the US you dont know or hear what happend in europe right now. Angy (Mrs Merkel) say "everyone are welcome" so what happened? Yes a lot people from east europe, Syria, Afghanistan, India, Bangladesh,... come and the want food, social service, medicine,...

There are only 2 Man in the World who make the trouble here in Europe possible. Like anyone advise?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

It's mean, but that made me laugh. 

Anyway, I happen to be an SME on the economics of the drug trade, if a little out of date. I was curious as to what he meant. Decouple cash money from drugs? Or move away from capitalism as a system... in which case I would start eyeing his posts for signs...


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

And there it is.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

User Name..

If you have problems with translation, and your keyboard supports your characters (cyrillic? Magyar?) please just type in your language, I will happily translate, and accurately. Meaning, I will just say what you said.

Also, you just advocated socialism on a U.S. Prepper forum, and that is a bold choice, my friend. Now, stick to your guns.

We in the U.S., even if we elect a straight progressive liberal ticket, from the Presidency to the House and Senate, WILL NOT be moving away from Capitalism. It just isn't in the cards. And that still wouldn't affect the drug trade, with the possible exception of more social spending to treat the symptoms, rather than the disease. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> ...There are only 2 Man in the World who make the trouble here in Europe possible. Like anyone advise?


That clears things up...


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

i had a rant that was so large and so personal i had to redo the whole thing i typed down 3 times and said to myself keep it simple you moron
because i lost one of my brothers" a marine" whom the government didn't even lift a finger and time they did well it was tolate , they found him in a drug house , he over dosed on pills 
he didn't get the help he needed because rehab centers cost a bundle and the ones that can be afforded cant do shit but make you want to do what put you in there first place as soon you step out that door
i have lost many other relatives but i was closer to my brother then a cousin
they had did a study once that they found marijuana was able to break addictions to high end drugs such as crack meth and so fourth and its shocking that theres not many articles on this subject all because of the power of greed from the real drug lords whom you know who they are.
so i feel the pain of those who haved lost or WILL be losing a loved one at some point and I wishing you best of luck
back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

User Name said:


> The problems in the US come the capitalist system.
> Here in Europe the employee are more Protected. You cant fire someone over night. And if you fire someone the got some Month there salary from the Company as a compensation.
> There are many other things who help people to find quick a good job again. There are also social service who help the people a lot. (in theory) nobody have to sleep on the street. in the most case the people have some serious mental problems.
> 
> ...


Huh? We sure do have a few socialists here lately. Could it be they see the folly of their ways?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Those rehab programs don't work IMO. You can't force a person to stop doing bad stuff, THEY have to WANT to stop. That's when the programs are good. When the person really wants to quit. Like Gambit said.

I have a relative that is really into AA. He's been sober for a long time now. When they get people in there that have been court ordered to attend, 99% just think it's bs and never bother to try. Because they don't care, it's just a legal obligation for yhem to be there. Forced rehab don't work.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

What chance since obama became president? Nothing.
The torture in Guantanamo Bay still going on. Secret Prison are still open.
Killing innocent People by drones in Country who not be at war also going on.
The USA support ISIS day by day in cooperation with sheik Erdogan.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I fine it funny what people consider what torture is
how may radio show host and other people did the water boarding and laugh ?
I am pretty sure we can get Vietnam POW's show them what is torture 
Guantanamo bay will be weekend vacation to them


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Austria, ok, I misread your accent.

Our interventionist foreign policy has little to do with capitalism. Communist and Socialist governments have been interventionist and expansionist in my lifetime. 

If you are saying the US is involved in too much violent meddling around the globe, I agree. Most regular citizens, and military members I know, also agree.

Identify threats, eliminate, and leave. Then, do business with whoever is left. 

The US, a capitalist democracy (I'm not even sure anymore) bombing a long list of ME countries.

France, a socialist democracy? also bombing a few.

Austria, also somewhat involved. My point is, it's not the form of government, it's what those in power choose to do.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Back to drugs......
A person HAS to want to stop. 
Court ordered meetings are just a financial trap. 
Twenty five dollars at an Aa meeting for a signature. 
If s person wants to stop, they have to COMPLETELY give up their "old friends", old haunts, old habits, everything. 
Does rehab work, yes, for those that want it .
Most of the time, it's just bragging about how low price of an eightball your dealer has, then someone in the group asks for your number, so they can score. 
People that haven't lived the dark life have no idea what an addict will do for a hit, much less a 8ball. 
I am not proud of my dark past, but I'm here. 
I survived, according to the Arkansas drug counseler, a "less than one percent chance" to get away from the he'll I was in. 
Oh, and one lady thought, making hard drugs legal, just taxes the product into high demand, the streets. Will still have blackmarket drugs. 
When you can get oxycodone for six dollars a prescription of 90, and sell them for three dollars a pill.
I just hope you all thank the police, becouse the only thing keeping the slime under rocks is the thought of a cop shooting them, not jail, becouse drugs are available there too. 
The citizens with the right to carry should be carrying, ALL TGE TIME. 
As for anyone out of America, your opinion is moot, I like to hear it, but it doesn't matter. 
Carry on.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Meant last, not lady, mish...


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Back to drugs...

The war on drugs has been going on almost all of my lifetime. That's a long war. Time to change strategy.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> The problems in the US come the capitalist system.
> Here in Europe the employee are more Protected. You cant fire someone over night. And if you fire someone the got some Month there salary from the Company as a compensation.
> There are many other things who help people to find quick a good job again. There are also social service who help the people a lot. (in theory) nobody have to sleep on the street. in the most case the people have some serious mental problems.
> 
> ...


So if a company fires a person for, let's say theft, the company still has to pay them a months pay after the firing? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Socialism is a much greater problem than capitalism. That last sentence in the first paragraph, in theory. That's all socialism is IMO, a theory. In theory it's all sunshine, rainbows and unicorns fart glitter. But where has it ever worked? I mean truly worked. Nowhere. Capitalism is by no means perfect, but it's the best so far.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> I fine it funny what people consider what torture is


Ok come to Austria and I show you what torture is. Just sign a letter first and choose a coffin if I make a mistake. I akso can put you in a trench if you want.


> If you are saying the US is involved in too much violent meddling around the globe, I agree. Most regular citizens, and military members I know, also agree.


If nobody in the US want do die overseas and kill innocent people why does the Military have Million Member?
I laughed the German say in the News that some German Solider die in a War and the People crying when the coffin arrive on the Airport. ITS WAR my Friend! Go to the Military mean Fight with deadly force against Patriotic Civilians and Freedom Activists.
People die in a war. I cry only when I hear that innocent People get Bombed by Drones who fly 24/7 over there head.


> Identify threats, eliminate, and leave.


So when the land on the White House and eliminate the threat?


> Austria, also somewhat involved.


involved in?


> a cop shooting them


the motto of American cops are shot first ask later.
When the "*****" die the hat an Weapon who get loose on the way to the police station.


> The war on drugs has been going on almost all of my lifetime.


When the Economic decrease the drug rate increase.


> So if a company fires a person for, let's say theft, the company still has to pay them a months pay after the firing?


1) The company must have serious evidence
2) the have call to the cops
3) when the employee is innocent the go to court and it can end for the company very expensive.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

User Name said:


> Ok come to Austria and I show you what torture is. Just sign a letter first and choose a coffin if I make a mistake. I akso can put you in a trench if you want.If nobody in the US want do die overseas and kill innocent people why does the Military have Million Member?
> I laughed the German say in the News that some German Solider die in a War and the People crying when the coffin arrive on the Airport. ITS WAR my Friend! Go to the Military mean Fight with deadly force against Patriotic Civilians and Freedom Activists.
> People die in a war. I cry only when I hear that innocent People get Bombed by Drones who fly 24/7 over there head.
> So when the land on the White House and eliminate the threat?involved in?the motto of American cops are shot first ask later.
> ...


You sound like you run a hostele. 
Can't really comment on Austria, never been there, only what's on the news, and everybody knows you can trust the news. 
Sorry, but to me you sound pretty Anti America, with your cries of drones and such, where would your nation be without the US?
Speaking German, maybe Japanese? 
I don't know the history of your nation, or your drug laws. And quiet frankly, don't care. If its great, stay happy my friend.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Can't really comment on Austria, never been there


So you know where you have spending you next holiday. Dont worry the Gov. lett everybody trout the Boarder Terrorist or not nobody care about.


> everybody knows you can trust the news.


sure the say well educated people come from Syria and Afghanistan. Educated by IS.


> Sorry, but to me you sound pretty Anti America


Search on the Web what America did after the big false Flag Operation called 9/11. You will see who are the real terrorists.


> Speaking German, maybe Japanese?


Sure I speak German and no not Japanese maybe I want to lean. I love Tokio.


> I don't know the history of your nation


Its a different from that what you find in the History Books.

We fight 2 Times against the Turkish Empire now we lose the war...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Vienna


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

User Name-

Easy Fella. We didn't come to you, you came to us. Your more than welcome here, but if you just want to dump on the US, feel free to leave, or learn to at least type in English we can understand. Although, I suspect I won't be into what you are saying anymore than I am now, if I could understand you.

Maybe we can clear some things up.

You Hate America? Yes?

You hate America for causing the refugee crisis? Yes?

You hate those of us who served in America's military? Yes?

You also hate your own Austrian Government for letting in foreigners? Yes? 

You hate me, as an American, and as a veteran of a Middle East war? Yes?

You hate German Soldiers, and believe they are waging war against native Middle Eastern freedom fighters and patriots, those freedom fighters and patriots being, by name, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, IS, and possibly Hezbollah and maybe some pissed off remnants of the Iraqi army who are now basically bandits on the edges of the Kurdish territory in Northern Iraq? ... Yes? Is that where you are coming from?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> You Hate America?


No only anyone who preface the war instead of peace.


> You hate America for causing the refugee crisis?


Refugee? No when the enter Austria the are illegal Immigrants!
And why does it happened? Thats easy! The Us Solider putt everyone who is a Male and have a Beard into an Concentration Camp like the Nazi do with the Jews.
In those Camp Isis recruit People there. And the book from the crazy goat herder make the rest.


> You hate those of us who served in America's military?


sure the want to do.


> You also hate your own Austrian Government for letting in foreigners?


No the drive them to the german boarder.


> You hate me, as an American, and as a veteran of a Middle East war?


You had the possibility to choose. Now you have to life with.


> You hate German Soldiers, and believe they are waging war against native Middle Eastern freedom fighters and patriots


German was never Attacked by the Afghan Army on there Ground.
So that the did is Starting a War.
The same happens 6. Oktober 1939 against Poland. Angy know it. She is the Hitler of the century.


> and maybe some pissed off remnants of the Iraqi army who are now basically bandits


because the got fired by the US Army.


> on the edges of the Kurdish territory in Northern Iraq?


The Europen Media called them Kurdish Freedom Fighter.


> Is that where you are coming from?


And where is the democracy now? The Afghan Government is on top of the corruption list.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Huh.

Ok. I can agree with some of that. You don't like interventionist warmongers. I'm ok with that. You feel like the internment camps In Iraq, and to a lesser degree I assume, Afghanistan, fostered a hatred of US soldiers, an occupying force in a foreign country. I can see how that makes sense. "sure the want to do" --- Doesn't make sense. Say it in German, please. Sprechen Deutch. Your government drives the illegal immigrants to the border, so you are cool with that. You feel like germany stuck it's nose where it doesn't belong, ok I am against foreign intervention as well. If it's an internal dispute, let that country sort it out, I'm with you. I have no problem with the Kurds, I hope we can do business with them. Yes, the Afghan government is a sham, and Karzai was a tool. And it's a mess now, and the Taliban is making a comeback. And we caused some of that, and Pakistan didn't help. 

Ok. Maybe you are ok. But you won't see me bashing Austria, or it's people, or getting on Austrian forums telling them how they should all be Capitalists, and eat lots of red meat. I'm hoping for the same courtesy...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Those rehab programs don't work IMO. You can't force a person to stop doing bad stuff, THEY have to WANT to stop. That's when the programs are good. When the person really wants to quit. Like Gambit said.
> 
> I have a relative that is really into AA. He's been sober for a long time now. When they get people in there that have been court ordered to attend, 99% just think it's bs and never bother to try. Because they don't care, it's just a legal obligation for yhem to be there. Forced rehab don't work.


The step program is the true way.... you come to a place where you...and you alone....are willing to make the first step, then the next, an the next........It is a journey of choices, just like life.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton knows the truth and he stated it. The truth is worth posting once again....for those who need a reminder or failed to click his link. see below:

Ephesians 6:12-13English Standard Version (ESV)

12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places. 13 Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

XMULE said:


> Austria, ok, I misread your accent.
> 
> Our interventionist foreign policy has little to do with capitalism. Communist and Socialist governments have been interventionist and expansionist in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Oh, but I have to disagree.

Our wars are not about protecting the nation or the constitution, as neither have been threatened in many decades. We have not acted as the world's policeman as some have suggested, as we will steer right by real atrocities in order to engage in other parts of the world.

I would suggest that our military has been used on behalf of the global corporations and banks.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, but I have to disagree.
> 
> Our wars are not about protecting the nation or the constitution, as neither have been threatened in many decades. We have not acted as the world's policeman as some have suggested, as we will steer right by real atrocities in order to engage in other parts of the world.
> 
> I would suggest that our military has been used on behalf of the global corporations and banks.


Totally agree. I meant not about capitalism as in free and open trade, the people, capitalism for me isn't defined or owned by the banks and large corporations. That is the case right now, though.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Not to redirect the debate, but for those of you who believe the War On Drugs was just a catch phrase, you may consider watching Narcos on Netflix. The show dominated at the emmys and it is outstanding cinema (avalaible on instant watch). It is mind boggling the power of the cartels. Totally binge-worthy show.

I keep expecting to see Dad in the historical footage that is interspersed with the show, leading the charge as they take down jungle labs.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

what kind of show and what is a "Netflix" ?


----------

